# Finally got antibodies tested but more confused now.



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to an independent lab and had them run a thyroid panel including antibodies that my endo refused to do -

results: range

T3 3.4 (2.3-4.2)

T4 .96 (.71-1.85)

TSH .698 (.350-5.5)

Peroxidase Antibody <10 (0-35)

Previous labs: 10/14

T3 3.18 Range 2.18-3.98 Normal

T4 1.12 Range .70-1.90 Normal

Vitamin D 23 Range 30-100 Low

TSH .093 Range 0.300-5.000 Low

I have a referral for another endo in September but seems as though my T3 and T4 are consistantly hypo and TSH is hyper.. I don't know if the antibody results mean I'm clear or what? Goiter seems to be gone on the left side about the same if a little smaller on the right. The endo says no need for biopsy, my holistic guy says you don't want to pop a balloon full of cancer cells.. I don't know what to do at this point. I'm wondering if it's not pituitary.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anybody run a TSI antibody test on you?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

What are you doing to address your low D? Has a doctor suggested prescription Vit D 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and re-test?


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought that was what they were going to run when I asked for the antibody test, but no, only tsh, t4, t3 and vit D. My Vit D was up so no worries there, taking D3 daily and it seems to be responding well. I have had an ultrasound and uptake testing done and multiple hot nodules were noted. The original Endo rx'd methimazole which gave me headaches and a strep like feeling so I discontinued.



Lovlkn said:


> Has anybody run a TSI antibody test on you?
> 
> Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?
> 
> What are you doing to address your low D? Has a doctor suggested prescription Vit D 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and re-test?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would insist on a TSI test to address the low TSH. And yes, it could also be pituitary - has anybody looked into that?


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Is TSI different than what the antibodies I did have testing done for? I've yet to find a Dr, after my first endo dismissed me and refused the antibody testing I worked with a holistic clinic with supplements, and while my tsh is low its much better than .09 where it began. No one has looked into pituitary.



Lovlkn said:


> I would insist on a TSI test to address the low TSH. And yes, it could also be pituitary - has anybody looked into that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

There are jillions of antibodies. I recommend that you get the above when you see the endo. The antibodies are probably giving a false report.

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can your holistic clinic order a TSI for you?


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Can your holistic clinic order a TSI for you?


No, he's not recognized as a Dr in my state, so he can't order labs. This area of SW Missouri isn't very progressive  I can order the test on my own but the lab said it would be $200, I just spent that on the ones I just got so I can't do that right now. Does the TSI just test for Graves though? I'm confused which antibodies test what. Since my labs have been consistently hypo I think my diagnosis is incorrect.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Go to this link and click through it. It will explain what is available to diagnose Graves by blood testing.

Maybe there is a less expensive test you can have run.

And to make things even more confusing - you could have both stimulating and blocking antibody action which would cause your TSH to not match up with your Free T-4 and Free T-3 levels.

{{hugs}}



> Laboratory tests used to help diagnose Graves disease and distinguish it from other autoimmune conditions may include one or more tests used to detect the presence of thyroid antibodies:
> 
> 
> Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin (TSI) - The presence of this antibody is diagnostic for Graves disease.
> ...


Your lack of TPO aka thyroid peroxidase antibody would direct this to possible pituitary issue. I'm not real familiar with the testing for pituitary disorders.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

aallen07 said:


> No, he's not recognized as a Dr in my state, so he can't order labs. This area of SW Missouri isn't very progressive  I can order the test on my own but the lab said it would be $200, I just spent that on the ones I just got so I can't do that right now. Does the TSI just test for Graves though? I'm confused which antibodies test what. Since my labs have been consistently hypo I think my diagnosis is incorrect.


You can have both TSI and Trab ran for around 150, and just TSI for 112.50 on www.mymedlab.com


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

jrohrigj said:


> You can have both TSI and Trab ran for around 150, and just TSI for 112.50 on www.mymedlab.com


Thank You! I had no idea we had another lab in town.


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
> 
> Go to this link and click through it. It will explain what is available to diagnose Graves by blood testing.
> 
> ...


Thank You, that does help. I thought I was getting the test that would give me answers - hahaha, do any of them!? This is so frustrating, I really appreciate all of your time responding!


----------

